
LeBron James funds a new STEM-focused public school for at-risk kids - bhouston
https://www.sbnation.com/nba/2018/7/30/17629560/lebron-james-i-promise-school-akron
======
wwhitlow
Discussed yesterday here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17661995](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17661995)

------
bhouston
Love this talk from him:

[https://twitter.com/uninterrupted/status/1023644408397193216](https://twitter.com/uninterrupted/status/1023644408397193216)

Picture of the entrance way:

[https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DjWnMdhXsAErxeF.jpg:large](https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DjWnMdhXsAErxeF.jpg:large)

